# GM Championship Scotland Central - Sunday March 29th 2015



## Val (Nov 19, 2014)

*Sunday 29th March 2015 - Glasgow Gailes - Troon*

1st tee 13.40 hrs - Booking is currently for 20 players, we can expand as needed but only in multiples of 4.

Cost - Â£35 per head golf only - Caterers will be on for those looking for lunch before

Sunset is 4 hours after 15.50 so plenty time to get finished.

Glasgow Gailes was Scotlands only Open qualifying venue in 2014, it is an enjoyable and challenging links course.

I require full payment from every player to secure their slot, although I appreciate its coming up to Christmas and dough is getting tight. Payment by paypal gift on ourgolfnetwork@gmail.com or Bank Transfer where details are on request. I require payment by 1st December. Payment is not refundable and will only be returned if the course is closed on the day.

Payment for the GM comp is not required currently.

Details of the course can be found on their website here

https://www.gaileslinks.co.uk/

So, lets be having you all.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;GDsPeibDKGE]http://youtu.be/GDsPeibDKGE[/video]


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 19, 2014)

Val I'm in will bacs before the 1st, well done getting the deal.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 19, 2014)

Silly question, does Glasgow Golf club allow women to join?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 19, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Silly question, does Glasgow Golf club allow women to join?
		
Click to expand...

I've always had my suspicions about you, Davina.:rofl:


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Silly question, does Glasgow Golf club allow women to join?
		
Click to expand...

I've no idea, they struggle letting men in so im led to believe. Tight ship mate.


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2014)

HDID Kenny said:



			Val I'm in will bacs before the 1st, well done getting the deal.
		
Click to expand...

No probs bud, i assume you still have my details if not let me know.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 19, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I've always had my suspicions about you, Davina.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ha! As long as women are allowed to play as a visitor, this bearded hacker shall attend.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 19, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Ha! As long as women are allowed to play as a visitor, this bearded hacker shall attend.
		
Click to expand...

The bearded lady :eek


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2014)

Val - Paid
wiliamalex1 - Paid
WillieP - Paid


----------



## Toad (Nov 19, 2014)

No had a game with you for a while Martin so stick me down cheers


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2014)

Toad said:



			No had a game with you for a while Martin so stick me down cheers
		
Click to expand...

Good man John, I assume you still have my details?


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2014)

I have confirmation some of the "old guard" are looking at making a cameo. Places will fill quickly lads (and lassies) so get your monies in.


----------



## IanG (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm in, monies paid. :fore:


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 19, 2014)

Paid


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2014)

Val - Paid
wiliamalex1 - Paid
WillieP - Paid
Virtuocity - Paid
IanG - PAid


----------



## ger147 (Nov 19, 2014)

Paid.


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2014)

Val - Paid
wiliamalex1 - Paid
WillieP - Paid
Virtuocity - Paid
IanG - Paid
Ger147 - Paid


----------



## Toad (Nov 19, 2014)

Val said:



			Good man John, I assume you still have my details?
		
Click to expand...

Think so pal will sort out payment


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 19, 2014)

Paid Martin.


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2014)

Val - Paid
wiliamalex1 - Paid
WillieP - Paid
Virtuocity - Paid
IanG - Paid
Ger147 - Paid
HDIDKenny - Paid


----------



## Despo Dan (Nov 20, 2014)

Good venue and a very nice course however I will be unable to attend this one but look forward to meeting some of the forum members at Nairn. Hope you all have a good day and I am sure you will all enjoy the course.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 20, 2014)

Val said:



*Sunday 29th March 2015 - Glasgow Gailes - Troon*

1st tee 13.40 hrs - Booking is currently for 20 players, we can expand as needed but only in multiples of 4.

Cost - Â£35 per head golf only - Caterers will be on for those looking for lunch before

Sunset is 4 hours after 15.50 so plenty time to get finished.

Glasgow Gailes was Scotlands only Open qualifying venue in 2014, it is an enjoyable and challenging links course.

I require full payment from every player to secure their slot, although I appreciate its coming up to Christmas and dough is getting tight. Payment by paypal gift on ourgolfnetwork@gmail.com or Bank Transfer where details are on request. I require payment by 1st December. Payment is not refundable and will only be returned if the course is closed on the day.

Payment for the GM comp is not required currently.

Details of the course can be found on their website here

https://www.gaileslinks.co.uk/

So, lets be having you all.
		
Click to expand...

Val will this be full course or mats etc?

I'll need to send you a cheque anyway, PM me your address


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 20, 2014)

Just paid by paypal


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Val will this be full course or mats etc?

I'll need to send you a cheque anyway, PM me your address
		
Click to expand...

Rightly or wrongly the assumption is full course as its neighbours are on full course but I've asked them to confirm.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 20, 2014)

Paid via paypal.


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2014)

Val said:



			Rightly or wrongly the assumption is full course as its neighbours are on full course but I've asked them to confirm.
		
Click to expand...

Full course, no mats. They do rotate tees through winter but they reckon they could all be back on by then.


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2014)

Val - Paid
wiliamalex1 - Paid
WillieP - Paid
Virtuocity - Paid
IanG - Paid
Ger147 - Paid
HDIDKenny - Paid
davidy233 - Paid
Jimaroid - Paid
Driven2Distraction - Paid


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice one - I'm in. Are your BACS details still the same, Martin?


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nice one - I'm in. Are your BACS details still the same, Martin?
		
Click to expand...

Still the same Karen


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 20, 2014)

Val said:



			Still the same Karen
		
Click to expand...

Payment sent! :fore:


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2014)

Val - Paid
wiliamalex1 - Paid
WillieP - Paid
Virtuocity - Paid
IanG - Paid
Ger147 - Paid
HDIDKenny - Paid
davidy233 - Paid
Jimaroid - Paid
Driven2Distraction - Paid
FairwayDodger - Paid
Patricks148 - Paid


----------



## lobthewedge (Nov 20, 2014)

Payment sent.


----------



## MC72 (Nov 20, 2014)

Payment sent


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2014)

Val - Paid
wiliamalex1 - Paid
WillieP - Paid
Virtuocity - Paid
IanG - Paid
Ger147 - Paid
HDIDKenny - Paid
davidy233 - Paid
Jimaroid - Paid
Driven2Distraction - Paid
FairwayDodger - Paid
Patricks148 - Paid
MC72 - paid
Lobthewedge - Paid
Algar -
Farneyman -
Keeno -
Toad - 

It's shaping up nicely, a couple waiting in the wings to see how it develops and if spaces exist they'll join in.

18 confirmed with 15 payments, keep them coming guys, this looks like it could be a great outing.


----------



## lobthewedge (Nov 20, 2014)

Val said:



			It's shaping up nicely, a couple waiting in the wings to see how it develops and if spaces exist they'll join in.

18 confirmed with 15 payments, keep them coming guys, this looks like it could be a great outing.
		
Click to expand...

"If you build it, they will come!"


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Val,

I hear that your advertising this Golf Monthly comp on your Golf Network site ... Is this now a joint venture?


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2014)

L



Hickory_Hacker said:



			Hi Val,

I hear that your advertising this Golf Monthly comp on your Golf Network site ... Is this now a joint venture?
		
Click to expand...

I can invite who I like, it's an open invite


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Nov 20, 2014)

Val said:



			L

I can invite who I like, it's an open invite
		
Click to expand...

Are you biting my nose off big Val? 

You stung me once and if you and Mike Harris are teaming up and planning on stinging me a second time I'll be well miffed.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Are you biting my nose off big Val? 

You stung me once and if you and Mike Harris are teaming up and planning on stinging me a second time I'll be well miffed.
		
Click to expand...

The actual competition is open to  FORUM MEMBERS ONLY see GM national event RULE 5 .

 But anyone can play in the qualifiers , I hope that clears things up.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 20, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			The actual competition is open to  FORUM MEMBERS ONLY see GM national event RULE 5 .

 But anyone can play in the qualifiers , I hope that clears things up.
		
Click to expand...

And whoever wants my title better be ready for a fight!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 20, 2014)

ger147 said:



			And whoever wants my title better be ready for a fight!! 

Click to expand...

Golf gloves , not boxing gloves i hope :lol:


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2014)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Are you biting my nose off big Val? 

You stung me once and if you and Mike Harris are teaming up and planning on stinging me a second time I'll be well miffed.
		
Click to expand...

Stung you? For what? Money?

I don't recall you giving me a coin. Mike Harris ain't involved in this so why mention him?

In fact, if you don't fancy it then don't get involved.


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2014)

Val - Paid
wiliamalex1 - Paid
WillieP - Paid
Virtuocity - Paid
IanG - Paid
Ger147 - Paid
HDIDKenny - Paid
davidy233 - Paid
Jimaroid - Paid
Driven2Distraction - Paid
FairwayDodger - Paid
Patricks148 - Paid
MC72 - paid
Lobthewedge - Paid
Algar - Paid
Farneyman -
Keeno -
Toad -


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 21, 2014)

I notice the ladies' SSS is 6 more than the men's round here....


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I notice the ladies' SSS is 6 more than the men's round here.... 

Click to expand...

does that mean you will be off 10?

unlike Nairn where you will be off 2


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 21, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			does that mean you will be off 10?

unlike Nairn where you will be off 2

Click to expand...

It's all fun!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's all fun! 

Click to expand...

Swings and roundabouts


----------



## turkish (Nov 21, 2014)

I take it no hackers of 24+ play in these?


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 21, 2014)

turkish said:



			I take it no hackers of 24+ play in these? 

Click to expand...

I'm off 21 so why not?


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2014)

Val - Paid
wiliamalex1 - Paid
WillieP - Paid
Virtuocity - Paid
IanG - Paid
Ger147 - Paid
HDIDKenny - Paid
davidy233 - Paid
Jimaroid - Paid
Driven2Distraction - Paid
FairwayDodger - Paid
Patricks148 - Paid
MC72 - paid
Lobthewedge - Paid
Algar - Paid
Farneyman -
Keeno -
Toad -
Wishaw Hacker - paid


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2014)

Val said:



			Val - Paid
wiliamalex1 - Paid
WillieP - Paid
Virtuocity - Paid
IanG - Paid
Ger147 - Paid
HDIDKenny - Paid
davidy233 - Paid
Jimaroid - Paid
Driven2Distraction - Paid
FairwayDodger - Paid
Patricks148 - Paid
MC72 - paid
Lobthewedge - Paid
Algar - Paid
Farneyman -
Keeno -
Toad -
Wishaw Hacker - paid
		
Click to expand...

Im half expecting to see..... the craw.. unpaid


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2014)

Val - Paid
wiliamalex1 - Paid
WillieP - Paid
Virtuocity - Paid
IanG - Paid
Ger147 - Paid
HDIDKenny - Paid
davidy233 - Paid
Jimaroid - Paid
Driven2Distraction - Paid
FairwayDodger - Paid
Patricks148 - Paid
MC72 - paid
Lobthewedge - Paid
Algar - Paid
Farneyman -
Keeno -
Toad -
Wishaw Hacker - paid
Turkish - paid


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Im half expecting to see..... the craw.. unpaid

Click to expand...

He wants to play but can't commit just yet


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 21, 2014)

Val said:



			He wants to play but can't commit just yet
		
Click to expand...

Hope he does - would be good to see him!


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2014)

20 confirmed, I won't shut the door on anyone else joining just yet but as the deal is per 4 ball I'll get another slot once I have 4 confirmed players.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Hope he does - would be good to see him!
		
Click to expand...

it would but TBH, he's overrated

What about Bomber69 we can have the Battle of the Ban's


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Nov 21, 2014)

Val said:



			Stung you? For what? Money?

I don't recall you giving me a coin. Mike Harris ain't involved in this so why mention him?

In fact, if you don't fancy it then don't get involved.
		
Click to expand...

Gee whiz Val you need to calm down ... After Bernard Gallacher it sounds like your gonna be the next big name in golf to keel over  

Now if it's ok with you I'll politely say that I'll make my own mind up re a GM Outing  :thup:


----------



## lobthewedge (Nov 21, 2014)

I find it somewhat sad to see the organiser of an event like this get what appears to be some unwarranted stick from other forumers.

This and other forums need people like Val to step up, take responsibility and commit their own time to make events like this happen.  For the life of me I don't know why anyone would wish to come on and be seen to undermine or rubbish his efforts.  Its what brings the place down, stops people contributing and will eventually stop people from logging on.

Constructive criticism and opinions can be good, but some posts on this thread amount to nothing more than personal attacks and petty moaning.  Frankly, these people come across as entirely unlikeable and not someone I would want to spend an afternoon on a golf course with.  Hopefully they make the right decision and wont attend.

For what its worth, thanks Val (and fellow organisers), its much appreciated.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm guessing it looks like some old wounds are being opened up 

But also wishing some dont attend isn't the right way to go also - rise above it don't drop down to it. 

Hope that it is a successful meet - looks a cracking course


----------



## turkish (Nov 21, 2014)

Signed up for my sins!!! Hopefully improved a lot by march. Time for practice!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2014)

lobthewedge said:



			I find it somewhat sad to see the organiser of an event like this get what appears to be some unwarranted stick from other forumers.

This and other forums need people like Val to step up, take responsibility and commit their own time to make events like this happen.  For the life of me I don't know why anyone would wish to come on and be seen to undermine or rubbish his efforts.  Its what brings the place down, stops people contributing and will eventually stop people from logging on.

Constructive criticism and opinions can be good, but some posts on this thread amount to nothing more than personal attacks and petty moaning.  Frankly, these people come across as entirely unlikeable and not someone I would want to spend an afternoon on a golf course with.  Hopefully they make the right decision and wont attend.

For what its worth, thanks Val (and fellow organisers), its much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

which people are you on about i can't see anything thats a negative post on here???


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 21, 2014)

turkish said:



			Signed up for my sins!!! Hopefully improved a lot by march. Time for practice!!!
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff.... And don't worry about it - it's all about enjoying it!


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 21, 2014)

That is some handicap FD.  Well done.


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 21, 2014)

Is that Mothers Day again? Oh man, this is a fast track to D.I.V.O.R.C.E.

Stick me down :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 21, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			That is some handicap FD.  Well done.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks dave, still plenty of room for improvement though!


----------



## Jungle (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey Val. 

I'm up for this. Happy to be 1st reserve but hopefully we can pull in another three bodies.


----------



## Keeno (Nov 22, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Is that Mothers Day again? Oh man, this is a fast track to D.I.V.O.R.C.E.

Stick me down :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Mothers day is the 15th thankfully.


----------



## Val (Nov 22, 2014)

Ur



lobthewedge said:



			I find it somewhat sad to see the organiser of an event like this get what appears to be some unwarranted stick from other forumers.

This and other forums need people like Val to step up, take responsibility and commit their own time to make events like this happen.  For the life of me I don't know why anyone would wish to come on and be seen to undermine or rubbish his efforts.  Its what brings the place down, stops people contributing and will eventually stop people from logging on.

Constructive criticism and opinions can be good, but some posts on this thread amount to nothing more than personal attacks and petty moaning.  Frankly, these people come across as entirely unlikeable and not someone I would want to spend an afternoon on a golf course with.  Hopefully they make the right decision and wont attend.

For what its worth, thanks Val (and fellow organisers), its much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the support pal


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 22, 2014)

Are the English allowed to make a cross border raid?

Yes please Val.


----------



## Val (Nov 22, 2014)

Looks like we have another 4

Mcbroon
Jungle
Hobbit
Thecraw

Get in touch ref payment lads


----------



## Hendo007 (Nov 22, 2014)

Val, Am interested aswell so hopefully someone will pull out or another 3 will join in. 

Chris


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Nov 22, 2014)

Keeno said:



			Mothers day is the 15th thankfully.
		
Click to expand...

Thank God for that!

I would have been struggling for a babysitter on Mother's day again next year


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 22, 2014)

Val......any response from any of the other Scottish breakaway boys? Great opportunity for them to start partaking in the forum again :thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 22, 2014)

Keeno said:



			Mothers day is the 15th thankfully.
		
Click to expand...

Ya beauty!

Just paypal'd the money across Val, should be with you shortly, if not already.


----------



## Val (Nov 22, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Val......any response from any of the other Scottish breakaway boys? Great opportunity for them to start partaking in the forum again :thup:
		
Click to expand...

A few coming &#128077;


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 22, 2014)

Cracking course and deal, just checked my rota and I'm working that weekend ,the joys of shift work


----------



## Jungle (Nov 22, 2014)

Val said:



			Looks like we have another 4

Mcbroon
Jungle
Hobbit
Thecraw

Get in touch ref payment lads
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant mate, can you PM me your payment details?


----------



## Val (Nov 22, 2014)

Hendo007 said:



			Val, Am interested aswell so hopefully someone will pull out or another 3 will join in. 

Chris
		
Click to expand...


Unsure if I can get a 7th tee time but I'll keep you posted


----------



## Val (Nov 22, 2014)

Val - Paid
wiliamalex1 - Paid
WillieP - Paid
Virtuocity - Paid
IanG - Paid
Ger147 - Paid
HDIDKenny - Paid
davidy233 - Paid
Jimaroid - Paid
Driven2Distraction - Paid
FairwayDodger - Paid
Patricks148 - Paid
MC72 - paid
Lobthewedge - Paid
Algar - Paid
Farneyman - Paid
Keeno - Paid
Toad -
Wishaw Hacker - paid
Turkish - paid

Extra 4ball

mcbroon - paid
Jungle -
Hobbit -
thecraw -

1st reserve - Hendo


----------



## Hendo007 (Nov 22, 2014)

Val said:



			Unsure if I can get a 7th tee time but I'll keep you posted
		
Click to expand...

Ok no worries.

I'll keep my eye on it.


----------



## Toad (Nov 23, 2014)

Payment sent Martin.


----------



## Val (Nov 23, 2014)

Toad said:



			Payment sent Martin.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers bud


----------



## Val (Nov 24, 2014)

**Update with payments - 1st 20 all paid**

Val - Paid
wiliamalex1 - Paid
WillieP - Paid
Virtuocity - Paid
IanG - Paid
Ger147 - Paid
HDIDKenny - Paid
davidy233 - Paid
Jimaroid - Paid
Driven2Distraction - Paid
FairwayDodger - Paid
Patricks148 - Paid
MC72 - paid
Lobthewedge - Paid
Algar - Paid
Farneyman - Paid
Keeno - Paid
Toad - Paid
Wishaw Hacker - paid
Turkish - paid

Extra 4ball which will be booked once all payments are in, not heard from Hobbit yet but thecraw and jungle are paying over the next couple of days.

mcbroon - paid
Jungle -
Hobbit -
thecraw -

1st reserve - Hendo


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 24, 2014)

Good work on this Val. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 28, 2014)

I take it there is no issue if you want to take part in the meet but not enter the overall competition?


----------



## Jungle (Nov 28, 2014)

Val, 

Think your inbox is full.

Not quite sure I have the right SORT code to by pass that though can I use PayPal?


----------



## Val (Nov 28, 2014)

PayPal is fine Brian


----------



## Val (Nov 28, 2014)

ger147 said:



			I take it there is no issue if you want to take part in the meet but not enter the overall competition?
		
Click to expand...

No problem


----------



## Jungle (Nov 28, 2014)

Scratch that Val. The wife has pissed on my parade by pointing out I may have a clash of plans.

It's 50/50 so I'll step aside and make way for one of the reserves. Keep me on the list of reserves please. If our trip falls on the following weekend I'll happily fill in for any dropouts.

Sorry! If I hadn't asked for her PayPal details I would have been none the wiser


----------



## Val (Nov 28, 2014)

Jungle said:



			Scratch that Val. The wife has pissed on my parade by pointing out I may have a clash of plans.

It's 50/50 so I'll step aside and make way for one of the reserves. Keep me on the list of reserves please. If our trip falls on the following weekend I'll happily fill in for any dropouts.

Sorry! If I hadn't asked for her PayPal details I would have been none the wiser 

Click to expand...

No probs bud


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'd have a go at this mate. Dates work great. Don't mind being a reserve, I'll leave it with you :thup:


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			I'd have a go at this mate. Dates work great. Don't mind being a reserve, I'll leave it with you :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Dave, just spotted this, i'll keep you in as first reserve bud. All 24 spaces have been filled currently.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

******Update - 24 places all confirmed******

Val - Paid
wiliamalex1 - Paid
WillieP - Paid
Virtuocity - Paid
IanG - Paid
Ger147 - Paid
HDIDKenny - Paid
davidy233 - Paid
Jimaroid - Paid
Driven2Distraction - Paid
FairwayDodger - Paid
Patricks148 - Paid
MC72 - paid
Lobthewedge - Paid
Algar - Paid
Farneyman - Paid
Keeno - Paid
Toad - Paid
Wishaw Hacker - paid
Turkish - paid
mcbroon - paid
Hendo007 - paid
Hobbit -paid
IainG - paid

Reserves

1 - Davemc1


----------



## mcbroon (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			******Update - 24 places all confirmed******

Val - Paid
wiliamalex1 - Paid
WillieP - Paid
Virtuocity - Paid
IanG - Paid
Ger147 - Paid
HDIDKenny - Paid
davidy233 - Paid
Jimaroid - Paid
Driven2Distraction - Paid
FairwayDodger - Paid
Patricks148 - Paid
MC72 - paid
Lobthewedge - Paid
Algar - Paid
Farneyman - Paid
Keeno - Paid
Toad - Paid
Wishaw Hacker - paid
Turkish - paid
mcbroon - paid
Hendo007 - paid
Hobbit -paid
IainG - paid

Reserves

1 - Davemc1
		
Click to expand...

Val, just checking - there are 2 IanG's on that list. Or at least an IanG and an IainG. Are they different people?


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Value, just checking - there are 2 IanG's on that list. Or at least an IanG and an IainG. Are they different people?
		
Click to expand...

You are quite correct there are 2, IanG from Berwick and IainG from Ayrshire.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Val, can't say fairer than that mate :thup:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 9, 2014)

Wishaw_Hacker has been subbed for Lanark_Golfer


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			Wishaw_Hacker has been subbed for Lanark_Golfer 

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			You are quite correct there are 2, IanG from Berwick and IainG from Ayrshire.
		
Click to expand...

Fair do's. Just caught my eye and didn't want Davemc1 to miss out on the off-chance it was a duplicate. 

Nae offence intended.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 12, 2014)

add me as a reserve please


----------



## Val (Dec 12, 2014)

AMcC said:



			add me as a reserve please
		
Click to expand...

No probs big Al


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 31, 2014)

Just a heads up on this.... I have a potential clash, there's a county match that day and I will have to pull out if selected for the team. 

I won't know for sure until nearer the time but will let you know as soon as I find out one way or the other.


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2015)

Can you clear your PM's pal, your full :thup:


----------



## Val (Jan 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			Can you clear your PM's pal, your full :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Done :thup:


----------



## Val (Jan 14, 2015)

All, entry fee's for the national comp are now due. Details can be found on the following thread.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?73536-GM-National-Comp-Race-to-Hillside-2015-Entry-fees


----------



## mcbroon (Jan 14, 2015)

Paid


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 14, 2015)

Val said:



			All, entry fee's for the national comp are now due. Details can be found on the following thread.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?73536-GM-National-Comp-Race-to-Hillside-2015-Entry-fees

Click to expand...

Val i don't do online banking can i send you a cheque?


----------



## Val (Jan 14, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Val i don't do online banking can i send you a cheque?
		
Click to expand...

Do you not do paypal? If not a cheque will have to do I suppose, I havent banked a cheque in years


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 14, 2015)

Val said:



			Do you not do paypal? If not a cheque will have to do I suppose, I havent banked a cheque in years
		
Click to expand...

no... faid not.  unless i just give you the cast at GG?


----------



## Val (Jan 14, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			no... faid not.  unless i just give you the cast at GG?
		
Click to expand...

Ok, bud. That'll do.


----------



## IanG (Jan 14, 2015)

paid


----------



## AMcC (Jan 14, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Just a heads up on this.... I have a potential clash, there's a county match that day and I will have to pull out if selected for the team. 

I won't know for sure until nearer the time but will let you know as soon as I find out one way or the other.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be on stand by then :whoo:  Hope you do get picked Karen, not just to allow me to play


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 14, 2015)

williamalex1 and williep money sent by bank transfer.


----------



## turkish (Jan 14, 2015)

Will pay this in next week or so as I love wasting money


----------



## Val (Jan 14, 2015)

AMcC said:



			I'll be on stand by then :whoo:  Hope you do get picked Karen, not just to allow me to play
		
Click to expand...

Alan, I might have a slot just waiting on a PM (my inbox is now clear  ) 

I'll be in touch

M


----------



## AMcC (Jan 14, 2015)

Cheers Martin,


----------



## Jungle (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey Val.

Can I sit as a reserve? Previous plans have now been canned.


----------



## Val (Jan 14, 2015)

No problem, if we get 2 more I'll see if I can sort another tee time


----------



## Jungle (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks Val.

i'll keep my eyes on the thread.


----------



## Val (Jan 21, 2015)

Val said:



			All, entry fee's for the national comp are now due. Details can be found on the following thread.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?73536-GM-National-Comp-Race-to-Hillside-2015-Entry-fees

Click to expand...

A friendly bump for those who wish to be entered into the national comp, can we look at getting your entry fee in please.

Ta


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 21, 2015)

Val said:



			A friendly bump for those who wish to be entered into the national comp, can we look at getting your entry fee in please.

Ta
		
Click to expand...

Just the meet for me, can't make the final date.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 21, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Just the meet for me, can't make the final date.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto for me


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2015)

8 entrants so far

Val
Jimaroid
Patrick
mcbroon
IanG
Williamalex
williep
mc72

Patrick, I don't know if you plan on this, Nairn or both as qualifiers but ive stuck you down for now, Nairn has 1 paid entrant excluding you


----------



## turkish (Jan 22, 2015)

I may aswell enter- love burning money 

Will send Money on Wednesday Val


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 22, 2015)

Final date doesnt suit me either.


----------



## Keeno (Jan 23, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Final date doesnt suit me either.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!  Meet only for me.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 24, 2015)

I will need to check my work diary to see if Final is a goer or not, i'll let you know asap Val


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 25, 2015)

My Â£10 is in Val


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 2, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			My Â£10 is in Val
		
Click to expand...

I hope you just forgot to punctuate that sentence. 

Not long now and looking forward to this.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Is there any news on a space opening up Val? Could do with making arrangements if I'm coming up. Thanks again :thup:


----------



## Val (Feb 15, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Is there any news on a space opening up Val? Could do with making arrangements if I'm coming up. Thanks again :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll keep you posted bud, i may have something in the pipeline


----------



## ger147 (Feb 22, 2015)

When are you doing the draw and assigning tee times? And I know you can't keep everyone happy but any room for preferences re. early vs late tee times?


----------



## Val (Feb 22, 2015)

ger147 said:



			When are you doing the draw and assigning tee times? And I know you can't keep everyone happy but any room for preferences re. early vs late tee times?
		
Click to expand...

Was planning doing it a week before but I'll beat your request in mind


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2015)

2 changes

MC72 changed for davemc1 (Mark, tried to PM but your inbox is full)

Driven2distraction changed for Jungle

Thanks for being reserves and filling in lads. 

The draw will be up next week at some point. If anyone still wishes to enter the national comp please send your entry fee ASAP.  I will try and accommodate as much as i can but as you can appreciate i can only go so far so if you have a pressing preference for an early time or late because you have to be somewhere please let me know soonest

See you all in 3 weeks.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2015)

Martin, can i let you know my pref on Monday, trying to arrange a game a Western on the Monday after and won't know till then


----------



## Val (Mar 5, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Martin, can i let you know my pref on Monday, trying to arrange a game a Western on the Monday after and won't know till then
		
Click to expand...

No problem.


----------



## Val (Mar 5, 2015)

Can I ask people advise handicaps to allow me to get a fair mix in the draw where possible.

(I've added where I remember)

Val - 12
wiliamalex1
WillieP
Virtuocity
IanG
Ger147 - 16
HDIDKenny - 17
davidy233
Jimaroid
Jungle - 17
FairwayDodger - 5
Patricks148 - 5
Davemc1 -
Lobthewedge - 3
Algar - 12
Farneyman - 13
Keeno - 5
Toad - 7
Lanark Golfer - 7
Turkish - 28
mcbroon - 8
Hendo007 - 10
Hobbit - 
IainG - 20


----------



## IanG (Mar 5, 2015)

Val - 12
wiliamalex1
WillieP
Virtuocity
IanG - 15
Ger147 - 16
HDIDKenny - 17
davidy233
Jimaroid
Jungle - 17
FairwayDodger - 5
Patricks148 - 5
Davemc1 -
Lobthewedge - 3
Algar - 
Farneyman - 13
Keeno - 5
Toad - 7
Lanark Golfer - 7
Turkish - 28
mcbroon - 8
Hendo007 - 10
Hobbit - 
IainG - 20


----------



## turkish (Mar 5, 2015)

28 going on 38 past few weeks :-/

Go easy lads!!! Facepalm!!!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 5, 2015)

Val - 12
wiliamalex1
WillieP
Virtuocity
IanG - 15
Ger147 - 16
HDIDKenny - 17
davidy233
Jimaroid
Jungle - 17
FairwayDodger - 5
Patricks148 - 5
Davemc1 -
Lobthewedge - 3
Algar - 
Farneyman - 13
Keeno - 5
Toad - 7
Lanark Golfer - 7
Turkish - 28
mcbroon - 8
Hendo007 - 10
Hobbit - 6
IainG - 20
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...day-March-29th-2015/page5#CftY538DVkJmpIZI.99


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 5, 2015)

Val - 12
wiliamalex1
WillieP
Virtuocity
IanG - 15
Ger147 - 16
HDIDKenny - 17
davidy233
Jimaroid - 12
Jungle - 17
FairwayDodger - 5
Patricks148 - 5
Davemc1 -
Lobthewedge - 3
Algar - 
Farneyman - 13
Keeno - 5
Toad - 7
Lanark Golfer - 7
Turkish - 28
mcbroon - 8
Hendo007 - 10
Hobbit - 6
IainG - 20


----------



## Val (Mar 5, 2015)

Val - 12
wiliamalex1 - 16
WillieP - 14
Virtuocity
IanG - 15
Ger147 - 16
HDIDKenny - 17
davidy233 -
Jimaroid - 12
Jungle - 17
FairwayDodger - 5
Patricks148 - 5
Davemc1 -
Lobthewedge - 3
Algar - 12
Farneyman - 13
Keeno - 5
Toad - 7
Lanark Golfer - 7
Turkish - 28
mcbroon - 8
Hendo007 - 10
Hobbit - 6
IainG - 20


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 5, 2015)

25 for me. 

I did did try to reply with quote but when I put the 25 by name it said I needed to use at least 3 characters, and while I'm more than happy to play off a three figure handicap, not sure it's in the rules.....

still wouldn't win though...    


Id be be up for a match with Turkish, however the idea of me giving anybody 3 shots is ludacris   :rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hold on i thought this was scratch


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 6, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Hold on i thought this was scratch

Click to expand...

Not at all, however I did believe it was limited to 10 ;-) 

Looking forward to it and to meeting those of you whom I have not yet met.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 6, 2015)

Val - 12
wiliamalex1 - 16
WillieP - 14
Virtuocity- 13
IanG - 15
Ger147 - 16
HDIDKenny - 17
davidy233 -
Jimaroid - 12
Jungle - 17
FairwayDodger - 5
Patricks148 - 5
Davemc1 -
Lobthewedge - 3
Algar - 12
Farneyman - 13
Keeno - 5
Toad - 7
Lanark Golfer - 7
Turkish - 28
mcbroon - 8
Hendo007 - 10
Hobbit - 6
IainG - 20


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 6, 2015)

Val - 12
wiliamalex1 - 16
WillieP - 14
Virtuocity- 13
IanG - 15
Ger147 - 16
HDIDKenny - 17
davidy233 -
Jimaroid - 12
Jungle - 17
FairwayDodger - 4
Patricks148 - 5
Davemc1 -
Lobthewedge - 3
Algar - 12
Farneyman - 13
Keeno - 5
Toad - 7
Lanark Golfer - 7
Turkish - 28
mcbroon - 8
Hendo007 - 10
Hobbit - 6
IainG - 20


Martin, Do you have any more reserves waiting in the wings?


----------



## Val (Mar 6, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Val - 12
wiliamalex1 - 16
WillieP - 14
Virtuocity- 13
IanG - 15
Ger147 - 16
HDIDKenny - 17
davidy233 -
Jimaroid - 12
Jungle - 17
FairwayDodger - 4
Patricks148 - 5
Davemc1 -
Lobthewedge - 3
Algar - 12
Farneyman - 13
Keeno - 5
Toad - 7
Lanark Golfer - 7
Turkish - 28
mcbroon - 8
Hendo007 - 10
Hobbit - 6
IainG - 20


Martin, Do you have any more reserves waiting in the wings?
		
Click to expand...

I have 1 potentially but he's recovering from foot surgery so how fit he'll be is a guess


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 6, 2015)

Val said:



			I have 1 potentially but he's recovering from foot surgery so how fit he'll be is a guess
		
Click to expand...

Seems like a pretty quick return for him but good two hear that he's getting close.

It looks increasingly likely I'll get picked to play the county match that day. There's a match this Sunday, hopefully I'll have a better idea after that.


----------



## Val (Mar 6, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Seems like a pretty quick return for him but good two hear that he's getting close.

It looks increasingly likely I'll get picked to play the county match that day. There's a match this Sunday, hopefully I'll have a better idea after that.
		
Click to expand...

No probs, keep me posted


----------



## fourdoors (Mar 7, 2015)

If there is a space comes up Val let me know if u are struggling to fill it, I could play if tee times suit as I am night shift.


----------



## Val (Mar 7, 2015)

fourdoors said:



			If there is a space comes up Val let me know if u are struggling to fill it, I could play if tee times suit as I am night shift.
		
Click to expand...

No probs bud


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 8, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			It looks increasingly likely I'll get picked to play the county match that day. There's a match this Sunday, hopefully I'll have a better idea after that.
		
Click to expand...

Martin, I am definitely in the county team for that match so need to pull out of this. Sorry about that and I'm disappointed to miss it but can't do both and obviously have to prioritise the county match.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 8, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Martin, I am definitely in the county team for that match so need to pull out of this. Sorry about that and I'm disappointed to miss it but can't do both and obviously have to prioritise the county match.
		
Click to expand...

Mega congrats FD. Sorry you won't be at GG but the County match - wow! Go kick some butts.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 8, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Mega congrats FD. Sorry you won't be at GG but the County match - wow! Go kick some butts.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you kindly! Made my debut today.... my foursomes partner and I managed a nice wee 6&5 win and the team won too so a good day!


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 9, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Thank you kindly! Made my debut today.... my foursomes partner and I managed a nice wee 6&5 win and the team won too so a good day!
		
Click to expand...

Nice one FD, great effort :thup:


----------



## IanG (Mar 9, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Thank you kindly! Made my debut today.... my foursomes partner and I managed a nice wee 6&5 win and the team won too so a good day!
		
Click to expand...

Well done Karen, all that hard practice playing off


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2015)

Val, going to drop the wife off in Glasgow on the way and stay over on the night, so later tee would be better for me.


----------



## Val (Mar 9, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Martin, I am definitely in the county team for that match so need to pull out of this. Sorry about that and I'm disappointed to miss it but can't do both and obviously have to prioritise the county match.
		
Click to expand...

No problem pal, well done on your appearance for the county.

I think i have the slot filled but not by the sore footed one as he's still struggling. I should know better tonight and will get your money back once i get paid by the replacement.


----------



## Val (Mar 9, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Val, going to drop the wife off in Glasgow on the way and stay over on the night, so later tee would be better for me.
		
Click to expand...

No probs


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 9, 2015)

Val said:



			No problem pal, well done on your appearance for the county.

I think i have the slot filled but not by the sore footed one as he's still struggling. I should know better tonight and will get your money back once i get paid by the replacement.
		
Click to expand...

Great. No rush for the money and my loss if you don't fill the spot. No problem.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 9, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Martin, I am definitely in the county team for that match so need to pull out of this. Sorry about that and I'm disappointed to miss it but can't do both and obviously have to prioritise the county match.
		
Click to expand...

Well Done Kaz on selection and your 1st Win :thup:

I wouldn't happen to know the venue for your next tie well would I


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 9, 2015)

I am flexible with my tee time Val if it helps when arranging for others who want out early. My 15 minute drive home won't be an issue


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm easy with the Tee-times Val

Davemc1, I've sent you a pm re accomadation, hopefully that will suit better than Glasgow


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 9, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I am flexible with my tee time Val if it helps when arranging for others who want out early. My 15 minute drive home won't be an issue 

Click to expand...

Same here, but at the other end of the equation - I'm gone for the day, so it doesn't matter to me when I tee off.


----------



## Val (Mar 9, 2015)

Good stuff, if and hopefully when Fourdoors confirms he'll make it or not I'll get a draw done over the next day or 2


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 9, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Martin, I am definitely in the county team for that match so need to pull out of this. Sorry about that and I'm disappointed to miss it but can't do both and obviously have to prioritise the county match.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic achievement Karen, and well done on your winning start.

A shame you won't be able to make gailes, but at least your absence will give some of us part timers a chance at winning.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2015)

Really looking forward to this guys.

Watched a video on YouTube and it looks an absolute cracker of a course. 

I'm also flexible on tee time.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I am flexible with my tee time Val if it helps when arranging for others who want out early. My 15 minute drive home won't be an issue 

Click to expand...

15 minute drive home!!

It'll take me 3 weeks, and I'll cross the international dateline twice...


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 9, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			It'll take me 3 weeks, and I'll cross the international dateline twice...

Click to expand...

There's a few datelines in Ayrshire alone.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 9, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			Well Done Kaz on selection and your 1st Win :thup:

I wouldn't happen to know the venue for your next tie well would I 

Click to expand...

I think it's a fair bet that you do, Paul.... I knew I'd get a game there one day!


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 9, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I think it's a fair bet that you do, Paul.... I knew I'd get a game there one day!
		
Click to expand...

I'm away to Machrihanish next weekend Kaz but if I'm not working the next weekend I'll get you through for a game to get you a look at the course, if you can make it.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 9, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			I'm away to Machrihanish next weekend Kaz but if I'm not working the next weekend I'll get you through for a game to get you a look at the course, if you can make it.
		
Click to expand...

You bringing the clubs with you?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 9, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			I'm away to Machrihanish next weekend Kaz but if I'm not working the next weekend I'll get you through for a game to get you a look at the course, if you can make it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer, nice idea but I'm totally booked up that weekend.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 9, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			You bringing the clubs with you?
		
Click to expand...

That's why I'm going Fabien, night in the Ugadale Hotel and 36 holes on the Dunes :thup:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 9, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Thanks for the offer, nice idea but I'm totally booked up that weekend.
		
Click to expand...

No bother Kaz, if plans change or that we can try and sort something


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 9, 2015)

Enjoy the golf!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 10, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Enjoy the golf!
		
Click to expand...

and the 96 MPH winds:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 12, 2015)

Val - I'm not going to make this now - gutted but I'll have to work that day - can you give my place to someone else?


----------



## Val (Mar 12, 2015)

davidy233 said:



			Val - I'm not going to make this now - gutted but I'll have to work that day - can you give my place to someone else?
		
Click to expand...

If I can get it filled i'll get you a refund if not then im sorry.

So, another slot going here cost Â£35.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 12, 2015)

thats a pain dave was interested in this trip, but made other plans now


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2015)

When is the draw being made, and how many are playing in the GM comp. ??


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			When is the draw being made, and how many are playing in the GM comp. ??
		
Click to expand...

Looks like its just you, so you might have a chance of winning. Unless there's Bunker there:rofl:


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2015)

7 in the comp and I'll do a draw Monday


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 13, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Looks like its just you, so you might have a chance of winning. Unless there's Bunker there:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We'll see :smirk: , would you like a small wager kiddo ?.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			We'll see :smirk: , would you like a small wager kiddo ?.
		
Click to expand...

For you going in a Bunker? I'll take that wager:ears:


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 13, 2015)

Val said:



			If I can get it filled i'll get you a refund if not then im sorry.

So, another slot going here cost Â£35.
		
Click to expand...

If anyone does want it I don't need a refund - up to you what you do with the cash Val


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 13, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			For you going in a Bunker? I'll take that wager:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Another whippersnapper trying to steal my pension money eh !. I'll bet you a tenner playing stroke full h/c allowance  , bunkers included,  if you have the balls .:whoo:.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Another whippersnapper trying to steal my pension money eh !. I'll bet you a tenner playing stroke full h/c allowance  , bunkers included,  if you have the balls .:whoo:.
		
Click to expand...

is that your way of saying your handicap has gone up to 18?????:rofl::rofl::rofl:

if we are off the whites you have deal off the ladies 3/4


----------



## CMAC (Mar 13, 2015)

davidy233 said:



			If anyone does want it I don't need a refund - up to you what you do with the cash Val
		
Click to expand...

very generous- just a thought but it's comic relief tonight.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 13, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			is that your way of saying your handicap has gone up to 18?????:rofl::rofl::rofl:

if we are off the whites you have deal off the ladies 3/4
		
Click to expand...

My exact h/c is 15.8 playing h/c  16, best net score wins any tee , ya big fearty :rofl:.
 Shame on you for trying to mug a poor old pensioner of his leccy money :lol:.


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 13, 2015)

can anyone play in this, I'm always looking to give new courses a blast


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes anyone can play ,  and there is a space i think, but Val will let you know for sure , good luck.:thup:


----------



## Val (Mar 14, 2015)

davidy233 said:



			If anyone does want it I don't need a refund - up to you what you do with the cash Val
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, great gesture


----------



## Val (Mar 14, 2015)

jpxpro said:



			can anyone play in this, I'm always looking to give new courses a blast 

Click to expand...

Yes, more than welcome


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 14, 2015)

fantastic can you stick me down for a round and  pm details etc 

thanks

Kevin


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 14, 2015)

Just booked the Holiday Inn Express in Hamilton. Not quite just around the corner but at least it kills most of the journey. 

Any good curry houses in Hamilton??


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2015)

The Bombay Cottage , SPICE,  The Manzil  and The Pir Mahal .

 There might be lift available to and from Hamilton / Glasgow Gailes , and you're welcome to have a round at my gaff if you have time.
 PM me .:cheers:


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Just booked the Holiday Inn Express in Hamilton. Not quite just around the corner but at least it kills most of the journey. 

Any good curry houses in Hamilton??
		
Click to expand...



Get yourself over to Costa's (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rico-Andri-at-Costas/154564984602293?pnref=story) its a 5 min taxi or a 10 min walk from where you are staying. I took the missus there for her birthday and it was top notch.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 15, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			The Bombay Cottage , SPICE,  The Manzil  and The Pir Mahal .

 There might be lift available to and from Hamilton / Glasgow Gailes , and you're welcome to have a round at my gaff if you have time.
 PM me .:cheers:
		
Click to expand...




Hendo007 said:



			Get yourself over to Costa's (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rico-Andri-at-Costas/154564984602293?pnref=story) its a 5 min taxi or a 10 min walk from where you are staying. I took the missus there for her birthday and it was top notch.
		
Click to expand...

cheers guys. Got a feeling I ate at Costa's this time last year when up there for work - very nice! Thanks for the offer of a game Will. Its a travel up Saturday afternoon, and back straight after the golf/beer/grub.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2015)

Val said:



			7 in the comp and I'll do a draw Monday
		
Click to expand...

Martin which Monday?:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Martin which Monday?:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

The Monday after :rofl:

I've been busy, i'll sort something shortly


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2015)

*13.38 *

Hobbit - 6
Toad - 7
Val - 12
Davemc1 - 25

*13.45*

Lobthewedge - 3
Willep - 14
IanG - 15
Ger147 - 16

*13.53*

Foordoors - 5 (i think)
Algar - 12
Virtuocity - 13
Jungle - 17

*14.00*

Keeno - 5
Farneyman - 13
Williamalex1 - 16
Turkish - 28

*14.08*

McBroon - 8
Hendo - 10
HDID Kenny - 17
IainG - 20

*14.15*

Patricks148 - 5 
Lanark Golfer - 7
Jimaroid - 12
Spare place currently.


----------



## IanG (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks good - and thanks for the extra 5 shots :clap:


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2015)

IanG said:



			Looks good - and thanks for the extra 5 shots :clap:
		
Click to expand...

I cannot think for the life of me what you mean


----------



## IanG (Mar 17, 2015)

Val said:



			I cannot think for the life of me what you mean 

Click to expand...

spoilsport ....


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2015)

Val said:



*13.38 *

Hobbit - 6
Toad - 7
Val - 12
Davemc1 - 25

*13.45*

Lobthewedge - 3
Willep - 14
IanG - 15
Ger147 - 16

*13.53*

Foordoors - 5 (i think)
Algar - 12
Virtuocity - 13
Jungle - 17

*14.00*

Keeno - 5
Farneyman - 13
Williamalex1 - 16
Turkish - 28

*14.08*

McBroon - 8
Hendo - 10
HDID Kenny - 17
IainG - 20

*14.15*

Patricks148 - 5 
Lanark Golfer - 7
Jimaroid - 12
Spare place currently.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Martin, give me time to drop the wife off in Glasgow and spared me having to watch Williamalex taking an illegal drop from all the bunkers then telling me how well he played:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Also wouldn't it be better if the 3 ball went out first?


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Cheers Martin, give me time to drop the wife off in Glasgow and spared me having to watch Williamalex taking an illegal drop from all the bunkers then telling me how well he played:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Also wouldn't it be better if the 3 ball went out first?
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping it won't be a 3ball, if so then i'll deal with it near4er the time


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 17, 2015)

Looking good, really sorry to be missing it!


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Looking good, really sorry to be missing it!
		
Click to expand...

You've bigger fish to fry than us chompers, play well :thup:


----------



## Keeno (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice one Val!!  Looking forward to this


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2015)

Is everyone happy doing a Â£3 sweep? 

1st, 2nd, 3rd prizes and i'll donate a sleeve of balls for a nearest the pin.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 17, 2015)

Yep, happy with sweep.


----------



## Keeno (Mar 17, 2015)

Yip, sweeps fine with me.


----------



## IanG (Mar 17, 2015)

yep a Â£3 sweep sounds like a plan.


----------



## fourdoors (Mar 17, 2015)

Val sweep is fine with me, I really need to go out first as I start work at 6 in wishaw. Gaffer has given me a bit of scope but not that much. Can I be swapped?


----------



## Toad (Mar 17, 2015)

Â£3 sweep ok by me, I'll donate a sleeve of balls for a prize also pal.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 17, 2015)

Â£3 sweep is fine with me big man :thup:


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2015)

fourdoors said:



			Val sweep is fine with me, I really need to go out first as I start work at 6 in wishaw. Gaffer has given me a bit of scope but not that much. Can I be swapped?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Davie paul did say, I'll sort it.

I'll swap you over with hobbit so you out first and Bri out 3rd


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2015)

*13.38 *

Fourdoors - 5
Toad - 7
Val - 12
Davemc1 - 25

*13.45*

Lobthewedge - 3
Willep - 14
IanG - 15
Ger147 - 16

*13.53*

Hobbit - 6
Algar - 12
Virtuocity - 13
Jungle - 17

*14.00*

Keeno - 5
Farneyman - 13
Williamalex1 - 16
Turkish - 28

*14.08*

McBroon - 8
Hendo - 10
HDID Kenny - 17
IainG - 20

*14.15*

Patricks148 - 5 
Lanark Golfer - 7
Jimaroid - 12
TBA


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 17, 2015)

Val said:



			Sorry Davie paul did say, I'll sort it.

I'll swap you over with hobbit so you out first and Bri out 3rd
		
Click to expand...

Saved me posting up I'm happy to swap...


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 17, 2015)

Sweep money ok with me.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 17, 2015)

Â£3 donation fine by me :thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice one Val, looking forward to this.

Sweep money is fine by me.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2015)

This Â£3 thats for the scratch winner, right???


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			This Â£3 thats for the scratch winner, right???
		
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2015)

I won't bother then:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I won't bother then:rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

no probs, chances are you wouldn't have won anyway


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 17, 2015)

Well done again val, looking forward to it.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 17, 2015)

As it's St. Patrick's Day I will put up a bottle of proper  Irish Jameson Whiskey for the best scratch score. 

:thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			As it's St. Patrick's Day I will put up a bottle of proper  Irish Jameson Whiskey for the best scratch score. 

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well done Farneyman , I'll donate a sleeve of 3 Prov1s  I've had for ages that are too good for me to use lose or cut .

 Why can't you single figure H/C  guys just arrange an additional " separate " scratch comp between yourselves on the day  

 My scratch bet [ if i can get one ] will on Lobthewedge,  Patrick's day has never been on the 29th.  :rofl:


 Anyone making a book ??.


----------



## turkish (Mar 17, 2015)

Â£3 donation fine with me!!!

Williamalex, farneyman and keeno hope you don't mind this 28er tagging along!!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 17, 2015)

turkish said:



			Â£3 donation fine with me!!!

Williamalex, farneyman and keeno hope you don't mind this 28er tagging along!!!
		
Click to expand...

 No probs matey don't worry ,  I'll keep you right regarding bunkers / hazards.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Â£3 ok with me too. I also have a sleeve of pro vs that I'll put in the prize pot


----------



## turkish (Mar 17, 2015)

Pretty sure I have a casino chip ball marker to put into the prizes


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 17, 2015)

All good for me too, looking forward to it.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 19, 2015)

I take it there's no bites for the last spot yet?


----------



## ger147 (Mar 19, 2015)

Sweep is fine for me too.


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			I take it there's no bites for the last spot yet?
		
Click to expand...

There is, I'm giving jpxpro a chance to sort payment  then I've 1 other interested


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 19, 2015)

i sent payment via paypal a fw days ago,  can you check and confirm thanks


Kev


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

jpxpro said:



			i sent payment via paypal a fw days ago,  can you check and confirm thanks


Kev
		
Click to expand...

Nothing received Kev


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 20, 2015)

hi appoligies i must not have confirmed the payment, i have done so now let me know you get it ok..


thanks

Kev


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2015)

All sorted, you are in the last slot. Good to have you.


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 20, 2015)

good stuff, looking forward to it, see you all then 


Kev


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 20, 2015)

I think that makes the last group the mizuno fanboy group?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 20, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			I think that makes the last group the mizuno fanboy group? 

Click to expand...

No we've got a Tit as well with  Paul


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 20, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			No we've got a Tit as well with  Paul
		
Click to expand...


im a bit of a Tit my driver is 915


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 20, 2015)

whats the format, stableford? also what tees are we using 

cheers

Kev


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2015)

jpxpro said:



			whats the format, stableford? also what tees are we using 

cheers

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Full HC Stableford and it will be the tee of the day whichever that may be


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2015)

jpxpro said:



			whats the format, stableford? also what tees are we using 

cheers

Kev
		
Click to expand...

scratch strokeplay off the back tee's


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 21, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			scratch strokeplay off the back tee's

Click to expand...

Back tees...that will be you out of the running for the whiskey then


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 21, 2015)

Looks like waterproofs will be required.  Hope the forecast changes!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 21, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Looks like waterproofs will be required.  Hope the forecast changes!
		
Click to expand...

I had a great Christmas - my waterproofs are a bit too tight.... praying for dry weather.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Back tees...that will be you out of the running for the whiskey then 

Click to expand...

Thats fine im tee total, don't you know


----------



## turkish (Mar 21, 2015)

Nervous about this.... Played the Dukes today and scored a shocking 20 points!!!

Ps anybody from my squad fancy halfing for a buggy?

Might need to be off road!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 21, 2015)

turkish said:



			Nervous about this.... Played the Dukes today and scored a shocking 20 points!!!

Ps anybody from my squad fancy halfing for a buggy?

Might need to be off road!
		
Click to expand...

you might need a JCB :rofl:


----------



## turkish (Mar 21, 2015)

If I don't laugh id cry!!!!

Hopefully next week you'd think I'm a bandit.... Highly doubtful!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 21, 2015)

turkish said:



			If I don't laugh id cry!!!!

Hopefully next week you'd think I'm a bandit.... Highly doubtful!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry mate you'll feel like a star when you see me playing . I'm going through another bad patch.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Don't worry mate you'll feel like a star when you see me playing . I'm going through another bad patch.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean, another?:rofl::rofl::rofl::ears:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 21, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			What do you mean, another?:rofl::rofl::rofl::ears:
		
Click to expand...

I'm still confident of whipping your butt again.::smirk::ears:


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm still confident of whipping your butt again.::smirk::ears:
		
Click to expand...

I hardly think a DQ for taking several illegal drops out of bunkers constitutes a but whipping:rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 22, 2015)

Just done the course fly-by on Youtube. Looks fantastic! So looking forward to playing GG and putting faces/names to forumites... I've added extra balls to the bag to appease the Golfing Gorse Gods.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Just done the course fly-by on Youtube. Looks fantastic! So looking forward to playing GG and putting faces/names to forumites... I've added extra balls to the bag to appease the Golfing Gorse Gods.
		
Click to expand...

Before you start raving over the course, have a check on the weather. Absolutely tipping it down with 43 mph winds! 

the jocks will have the advantage, given its just another normal Sunday for them


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 22, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Before you start raving over the course, have a check on the weather. Absolutely tipping it down with 43 mph winds! 

the jocks will have the advantage, given its just another normal Sunday for them 

Click to expand...

Yeah, but it will be a balmy 9 degrees.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 22, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I hardly think a DQ for taking several illegal drops out of bunkers constitutes a but whipping:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Put your money where your mouth is kiddo. :smirk:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 22, 2015)

Too early to worry about the weather, it will change lots before next weekend :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 22, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Yeah, but it will be a balmy 9 degrees.  

Click to expand...

Better lookout the suntan lotion shorts and the Raybans. :lol:


----------



## Keeno (Mar 23, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Before you start raving over the course, have a check on the weather. Absolutely tipping it down with 43 mph winds! 
QUOTE]

I will be happy to break 100 

Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 23, 2015)

Forecast shows wind strength lessening to......... 30mph, and 80% chance of rain. At least its saying a very warm 9*. It'll be great!


----------



## ger147 (Mar 23, 2015)

Keeno said:





davemc1 said:



			Before you start raving over the course, have a check on the weather. Absolutely tipping it down with 43 mph winds! 
QUOTE]

I will be happy to break 100 

Click to expand...

I'll be in the house with my feet up if the weather forecast is accurate.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 23, 2015)

You lot must have more apocalyptic weather apps than me.

10*, passing showers in the afternoon and wind about 37kmh (I make that about 23 mph).

In other words, practically summer.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah, it doesn't look too bad to me either, at the moment Sunday is looking like we'll be in-between two weather systems. Not ideal but not awful either.

I'm more concerned about my form as the last two weekends have seen two abysmal displays of golf from me. Really looking forward to playing on Sunday though, it'll be my first outing this year on a full course without mats etc. Yes, I'm preparing my excuses!


----------



## Val (Mar 23, 2015)

What will be will be lads. Just wait and see what the weather brings, these weekly forecasts are rarely accurate.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 23, 2015)

After Machrihanish and Barrasie, I'm due a bit of luck.with the weather.

Here's hoping we catch a good spell of weather and cracking day.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 25, 2015)

I've become something of an advanced interpreter of BBC's weather forecast over the years.  

Wind forecast has dropped from 50+mph to 30mph.... From my experience, this forecast will get progressively better over the week.  

My guess is a 20mph wind with light to heavy showers throughout the round.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 25, 2015)

I use an independent weather site called wonderground that links to small weather stations.

100% chance of rain on Sunday with sunny spells and a high temp of 9deg


----------



## turkish (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks as if it's improving; fingers crossed it keeps going this way!


----------



## ger147 (Mar 25, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I use an independent weather site called wonderground that links to small weather stations.

100% chance of rain on Sunday with sunny spells and a high temp of 9deg
		
Click to expand...

Still forecasting winds of around 50 mph?


----------



## turkish (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm seeing a breezy 30mph?


----------



## ger147 (Mar 25, 2015)

turkish said:



			I'm seeing a breezy 30mph?
		
Click to expand...

BBC has winds up to 50mph in the afternoon, has done all week so no change to the forecast so far.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 25, 2015)

Wind speed of 27mph gusting to 48mph according to the Met office. That'll be why it varies.

Plenty of time for it to change yet. The last two weekend forecasts weren't good either and turned out better than forecast.


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 25, 2015)

it better be windy, i need a viable explanation for all my shots going right


----------



## Toad (Mar 25, 2015)

Nothing could be as bad as our last visit to Barrassie, even the Coast Guard were flying sideways.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't mind one or the other, both together is a nightmare for me. And i hate playing in waterproofs.


----------



## Keeno (Mar 26, 2015)

I am really praying the weather picks up, nothing worse than driving wind and rain


----------



## turkish (Mar 26, 2015)

on that Wunderground website has 66% chance of rain(down from 80% yesterday) and winds of 39kmh....

Hopefully changes by tomorrow


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2015)

turkish said:



			on that Wunderground website has 66% chance of rain(down from 80% yesterday) and winds of 39kmh....

Hopefully changes by tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

looks like by 3.30 it stops raining, glad im out last


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 26, 2015)

Have to admit, I just found myself with a pair of new waterproof trousers in my shopping basket. Managed to close the window before buying though. 

It'll be fine. Positive thinking and all that...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Have to admit, I just found myself with a pair of new waterproof trousers in my shopping basket. Managed to close the window before buying though. 

It'll be fine. Positive thinking and all that...
		
Click to expand...

shorts is the way forward Jim...... the skin is waterproof


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 26, 2015)

*&#8203;*


patricks148 said:



			shorts is the way forward Jim...... the skin is waterproof 

Click to expand...

Yeah but I'm three quarters southern jessie.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 27, 2015)

Now showing as sunshine and heavy rain showers with a mere 20mph wind.

Game on!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 27, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Now showing as sunshine and heavy rain showers with a mere 20mph wind.

Game on!
		
Click to expand...

Wonderground was saying sunny spells in the afternoon all week, but yesterday rain was due to stop at 3, now saying 60% of rain at that time, so who know's.

I won't be getting a game on Saturday though, forecast for up here is 60MPH wind, heavy rain and snow


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 27, 2015)

And typically it's gloriously sunny and still over here today.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 27, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			And typically it's gloriously sunny and still over here today.
		
Click to expand...

Yep here too, a lovely day..... could be the calm before the storm


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Yep here too, a lovely day..... could be the calm before the storm

Click to expand...

Same here nice and dry , heading out shortly for our first medal comp .


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 27, 2015)

If the weather is as bad as predicted, is there anyway we could postpone till a later date, I believe the deal runs till end April, not sure of availabilty though


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 27, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Same here nice and dry , heading out shortly for our first medal comp .
		
Click to expand...

Back to 15 now?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Back to 15 now?
		
Click to expand...

Afraid not , up point 1. Saving it for Sunday I wish  but Willie p shot a 69.


----------



## fourdoors (Mar 27, 2015)

I'd be up for postponing if it's possible, would save me a few hours at work too


----------



## Keeno (Mar 27, 2015)

I dont imagine thats an option unless the course is closed tbh


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 27, 2015)

Keeno said:



			I dont imagine thats an option unless the course is closed tbh
		
Click to expand...

They might not, but I've had a few rearranged on the day as weather has been howling although course still open. Royal Troon was the last one, they were happy to change it as knew we wouldn't enjoy it :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 27, 2015)

fourdoors said:



			I'd be up for postponing if it's possible, would save me a few hours at work too
		
Click to expand...

I'm leaving Saturday @ 5pm. If there's an intention to postpone, a bit of notice would be appreciated.

Cheers, Bri


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hopefully the talk of postponements is premature. Hotel is booked and payed, bags are packed ready for a 10 am departure tomorrow


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 28, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Hopefully the talk of postponements is premature. Hotel is booked and payed, bags are packed ready for a 10 am departure tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Don't worry. The weather will be fine.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll not be making the trip down the coast as it looks like the forecast of gale force winds in the afternoon with heavy rain will be spot on.


----------



## AMcC (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm less than 5minutes from Gailes. Currently heavy rain and breezy. But as they tomorrow is another day &#128518;


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 28, 2015)

you can't predict the weather, a postponement could get rescheduled for an even worse day or a day that doesnt suit other players


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 28, 2015)

"80% chance of light rain showers, wind at 20mph" Forecast has been improving all week. It'll be flip flops and string vest by tomorrow afternoon...:thup:


----------



## Val (Mar 28, 2015)

Given there are travel plans already made by people coming a long way I feel it would be wrong to postpone, we can't do anything if the course closes but it doesn't look as if there is danger of that so as it stands I'll see you all tomorrow.

I know this may not be popular amongst some but I feel it's the right choice. I'm sure we'll wonder what the fuss was tomorrow evening.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2015)

Val said:



			Given there are travel plans already made by people coming a long way I feel it would be wrong to postpone, we can't do anything if the course closes but it doesn't look as if there is danger of that so as it stands I'll see you all tomorrow.

I know this may not be popular amongst some but I feel it's the right choice. I'm sure we'll wonder what the fuss was tomorrow evening.
		
Click to expand...

Very true Martin, Ive got monday off and booked a hotel. The weather forecast here for today was Hurricane winds, driving rain and even snow...its bright sunshine, not much wind and no rain... who knows what we will get tomorrow


----------



## Val (Mar 28, 2015)

Mixed forecasts too depending on where you look, hopefully the best one is right 20mph and scattered showers


----------



## IanG (Mar 28, 2015)

Val said:



			Given there are travel plans already made by people coming a long way I feel it would be wrong to postpone, we can't do anything if the course closes but it doesn't look as if there is danger of that so as it stands I'll see you all tomorrow.

I know this may not be popular amongst some but I feel it's the right choice. I'm sure we'll wonder what the fuss was tomorrow evening.
		
Click to expand...

Yep we have a hotel & restaurant booked in Prestwick for tonight, finding another date in the next month would be impossible so I agree we need to take our chances with the weather.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 28, 2015)

Will be nice seeing you again Ian.

Rain and wind, that's all it is.


----------



## IanG (Mar 28, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Will be nice seeing you again Ian.

Rain and wind, that's all it is.
		
Click to expand...

As they say,  no such thing as bad weather just bad clothing


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 28, 2015)

IanG said:



			As they say,  no such thing as bad weather just bad clothing 

Click to expand...

I'm not planning on wearing my pink off the shoulder puff sleeved golf top...


----------



## IanG (Mar 28, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I'm not planning on wearing my pink off the shoulder puff sleeved golf top...
		
Click to expand...

That's a relief .. nothing worse than two turning up with the same outfit on ....


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 28, 2015)

So enough of all this oooo scary weather..................... What will be will be.....  Am sure it will be playable. Just bring spare socks and a towel and you will be fine and dandy. 

So........... What time we all meeting there then ?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 28, 2015)

Hendo007 said:



			So........... What time we all meeting there then ?
		
Click to expand...

I'll planning on getting there not long after 12, and having a healthy snack - === big fry up


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 28, 2015)

I should arrive around 13:00-13:15, depending on the weather/traffic conditions


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll be there on the tee at 2.10


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I'm not planning on wearing my pink off the shoulder puff sleeved golf top...
		
Click to expand...

I don't advise wearing it when you're out in Hamilton for your curry :rofl:.


----------



## AMcC (Mar 28, 2015)

View across Gailes towards Irvine








another view today







Clubhouse at Gailes today.
http://s994.photobucket.com/user/TeamSoda/media/20150328_135030.jpg.html]






another clubhouse view


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 28, 2015)

Why don't I recognise this?  Is the older building the clubhouse and is it just round from the AG?


----------



## AMcC (Mar 28, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Why don't I recognise this?  Is the older building the clubhouse and is it just round from the AG?
		
Click to expand...

AG is just over the sheds to the right hand side of the clubhouse. The photos are taken from beyond the clubhouse.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 28, 2015)

:thup:


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 28, 2015)

Doesnt look too bad there at all today, and it was forecast to be worse today than tomorrow so fingers crossed, however I scanned all the pics there and don't see a single golfer.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Not long arrived. Wet and windy. Only about 5 cars in the clubhouse because of conditions. Took a pic of the practise ground...


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 28, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Not long arrived. Wet and windy. Only about 5 cars in the clubhouse because of conditions. Took a pic of the practise ground...
		
Click to expand...

Jeez! I thought it was a flat-ish links course. That's one hell of a slope...


----------



## AMcC (Mar 28, 2015)

Hendo007 said:



			Doesnt look too bad there at all today, and it was forecast to be worse today than tomorrow so fingers crossed, however I scanned all the pics there and don't see a single golfer.
		
Click to expand...

It was really wet overnight and early doors, but has basically been dry and windy since then, but wind seems to have dropped a little just now.


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 28, 2015)

AMcC said:



			It was really wet overnight and early doors, but has basically been dry and windy since then, but wind seems to have dropped a little just now.
		
Click to expand...

All good positive signs.... I hope it continues. The weather forecast changes every time I look at it so best just stop looking and see what tomorrow brings. 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Val (Mar 28, 2015)

12.30 for me, see you all tomorrow


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 28, 2015)

if today is anything to go by I'm only going for the banter, i was stiff as a board and wind was blowing a gale, shot a net 87 (+17) lol


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2015)

I scored much the same on Friday , Don' t worry because it's a stableford you won't have anything worse than a net bogey on your card. :whoo::whoo:

Where  do you play  mate, we have a lot of Blantyre guys members at Bellshill.


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm at Kirkhill m8


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 28, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Not long arrived. Wet and windy. Only about 5 cars in the clubhouse because of conditions. Took a pic of the practise ground...
		
Click to expand...


thats the kind of wind i played in today, if only i knew how to keep the ball low, every time i tried i pulled it right


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm aiming to be there between 12.30pm and 1pm.

Looking forward to it, and to meeting those I've met before and some new faces.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2015)

jpxpro said:



			I'm at Kirkhill m8
		
Click to expand...

 Tough track, i've a couple of mates who play there . See you 2moro.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 28, 2015)

Enjoy guys - remember "skin is waterproof" 

Course looks cracking in those pics


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2015)

Play well guys. Hope the wind and rain manages to relent a tad


----------



## Jungle (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm hoping to be down at GG for around 13:00 and grab a bite to eat. 

See you all down there and remember and sort your clocks tonight.


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 28, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Tough track, i've a couple of mates who play there . See you 2moro.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


its even tougher when the par 5 plays about 700 yards due to wind lol 


see you tomorrow


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2015)

jpxpro said:



			its even tougher when the par 5 plays about 700 yards due to wind lol 


see you tomorrow 

Click to expand...

thats not the issue its the 175 yard par 3 you have to hit driver and 9 iron on that will be the main problem


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 28, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			thats not the issue its the 175 yard par 3 you have to hit driver and 9 iron on that will be the main problem

Click to expand...

the way I'm hitting my driver i might be better 4 iron, 4 iron 4 iron 2 putt


----------



## CMAC (Mar 28, 2015)

Good luck tomorrow chaps- just a reminder, and apologies if its been said already - but the clocks go forward tonight at 1am Sun so worth changing alarms now.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			thats not the issue its the 175 yard par 3 you have to hit driver and 9 iron on that will be the main problem

Click to expand...

I have to do that all the time


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			I have to do that all the time 

Click to expand...

sorry, if we are talking about you its driver, 3 wood:rofl:


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 28, 2015)

i drove into a burn today, it was 10 yards in front of tee pmsl 

nuff said!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2015)

jpxpro said:



			i drove into a burn today, it was 10 yards in front of tee pmsl 

nuff said! 

Click to expand...

Thats nothing i drove into Ardisier, its doesn't get any worse than that;(


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 28, 2015)

Jungle said:



			I'm hoping to be down at GG for around 13:00 and grab a bite to eat. 


See you all down there and remember and sort your clocks tonight.
		
Click to expand...

That's a great shout Brian, don't want to be an hour late


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 28, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Thats nothing i drove into Ardisier, its doesn't get any worse than that;(
		
Click to expand...

Ladies and Gentlemen we have a winner


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 28, 2015)

Looking forward to tomorrow whatever the weather, hope to be there from about 12:30 for something to eat.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			sorry, if we are talking about you its driver, 3 wood:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If that's what it takes no problem.:thup:


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 28, 2015)

tap in the putt for a par net birdie 

simplees


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 28, 2015)

Will be down around 1230 for some grub.  If anyone is there, I'm terrible with faces and I'm reasonably recognisable, give me a wave.


----------



## turkish (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll be down around same time dave. Will be good to put a face to a name.

Also wanna hit a few shots on the range of it's not too bad


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2015)

turkish said:



			I'll be down around same time dave. Will be good to put a face to a name.

Also wanna hit a few shots on the range of it's not too bad[/QUOTE ]

. You'll recognise him , just think ,Zee Zee Top ,Ed Sheeran or the honeymonster , depending when he last shaved. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2015)

jpxpro said:



			tap in the putt for a par net birdie 

simplees 

Click to expand...

My thoughts too.

:thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 28, 2015)

I once made a self deprecating Honey Monster reference at the start of a speech and it bombed.  Tough room.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 28, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Will be down around 1230 for some grub.  If anyone is there, I'm terrible with faces and I'm reasonably recognisable, give me a wave.
		
Click to expand...

I'm fairly obvious too. Bright red hair sticking out in all direction - oh, and HID says I'm excessively cuddly (FB)


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2015)

ger147 said:



			I'll not be making the trip down the coast as it looks like the forecast of gale force winds in the afternoon with heavy rain will be spot on.
		
Click to expand...

Wimp   defending champion too.:whoo:


----------



## JustOne (Mar 29, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			I once made a self deprecating Honey Monster reference at the start of a speech and it bombed.  Tough room.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 29, 2015)

Well it's remarkably calm and pleasant in Edinburgh this morning so hope it's the same over in the west for you lot. And, selfishly, at Lanark as well!

Have a good one guys!


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 29, 2015)

Decent weather this morning.  Light rain and light winds.  Will not doubt be worse later on, but definitely playable, with just enough bad weather to give us hackers an excuse.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 29, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Well it's remarkably calm and pleasant in Edinburgh this morning so hope it's the same over in the west for you lot. And, selfishly, at Lanark as well!

Have a good one guys!
		
Click to expand...

Aye, lovely day in the Borders too. I look forward to driving into the gathering murk as I head west.

Hope it goes well today FD :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 29, 2015)

Light horizontal rain in the car park. Heading in in search of food


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Light horizontal rain in the car park. Heading in in search of food
		
Click to expand...

The best bacon roll is served  at Dundonald GC next to the Gailes.:thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 29, 2015)

Did u find somewhere hobbit?


----------



## turkish (Mar 29, 2015)

Lads sorry but I'm woosing out of playing today. Started the drive through and weather was torrential so it wouldn't be any fun for me.

I pulled by and checked the forecast and it's not gonna get any better so just heading back home now.

Gutted as was looking forward to meeting everyone and playing the gailes but I know I wouldn't enjoy playing in that.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 29, 2015)

Very changeable weather at Lanark today, some showers and some dry spells but not too bad at all. Of course there was a big hail storm while we were in the clubhouse enjoying post match soup and sandwiches.... Hope you missed that!


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 29, 2015)

Great day out on the links.  Weather was as expected but we had lovely sunshine in many spells.  Course was completely playable and conditions were great.

Struggled off the tee a good few times, putting (too much) pressure on my second shot.  Found the bunker around 4 or 5 times but my short game wasn't too bad, getting up and down from off the green on a good few occasions.  Disappointed to 3-stab on the 17th(?) as my putting was pretty solid.

33 points- will take that.

Thanks to Jungle and Hobbit for your company.  Hobbit played really well- long off the tee and solid into greens.  Putter was cold otherwise you would have torn that course apart today.  Great back-to-back birdie though.  Enjoyed watching you play.

Thanks to Val for organising a great day out.  You make it look easy but I know it's a bit of a faff sometimes.  

Good luck to the winner at Hillside!


----------



## Keeno (Mar 29, 2015)

Was a cracking day on the links, course was cracking. Really enjoyed it, will hopefully get back down when the weathefs better.

Great shooting from Hobbit,  tough conditions too.

Was good to meet a few new forumers. Cheers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 29, 2015)

How tough was the wind. I know it had been a big concern but sounded playable (just). How many played and will you be publishing the results?


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How tough was the wind.
		
Click to expand...

Tough, but not too tough



HomerJSimpson said:



			I know it had been a big concern but sounded playable (just).
		
Click to expand...

What made it sound on the cusp of being unplayable?  



HomerJSimpson said:



			How many played and will you be publishing the results?
		
Click to expand...

21.  Val will.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Tough conditions but I enjoyed the course despite playing badly, 30 points with 3 maybe 4 blobs. 
A pleasure to play along with Barry and Farneyman, and I'm sure we will meet up again. Also nice to put some more faces to names,but I think I've seen a few of the faces before , on Crimewatch perhaps :lol:. Well done Val for organising things, and i look forward to seeing all the scores. 
I'll get you to my gaff when the weather improves.:cheers:


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 29, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Tough conditions but I enjoyed the course despite playing badly, 30 points with 3 maybe 4 blobs. 
A pleasure to play along with Barry and Farneyman, and I'm sure we will meet up again. Also nice to put some more faces to names,but I think I've seen a few of the faces before , on Crimewatch perhaps :lol:. Well done Val for organising things, and i look forward to seeing all the scores. 
I'll get you to my gaff when the weather improves.:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Who was the big dog in your group spanking it 260 often?  Tell me it wasn't Fabbo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 29, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Tough, but not too tough



What made it sound on the cusp of being unplayable?  



21.  Val will.
		
Click to expand...

I just thought given some had pulled out, even en route because of conditions the wind must have been tricky and strong. Some places on here have been unplayable today. Sorry for any confusion


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2015)

turkish said:



			Lads sorry but I'm woosing out of playing today. Started the drive through and weather was torrential so it wouldn't be any fun for me.

I pulled by and checked the forecast and it's not gonna get any better so just heading back home now.

Gutted as was looking forward to meeting everyone and playing the gailes but I know I wouldn't enjoy playing in that.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry you didn't make it today .

We almost about turned too , but glad we didn't . Virtuocity has invited Willie p and me for a game at East Ren when the weather is better , perhaps you could make up the 4ball.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 29, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Sorry you didn't make it today .

We almost about turned too , but glad we didn't . Virtuocity has invited Willie p and me for a game at East Ren when the weather is better , perhaps you could make up the 4ball.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good!  Me and Turk against the big Willies.


----------



## Keeno (Mar 29, 2015)

It was williamalex1 

@Turkish,,,, the weather was far better then expected, so it didnt feel that bad at all tbh


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Sounds good!  Me and Turk against the big Willies.
		
Click to expand...

It's been awhile since anyone said about us 2 Dicks :rofl:, we'll play for the signing on fees if you're game.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Who was the big dog in your group spanking it 260 often?  Tell me it wasn't Fabbo.[/QUOTE Young Barry hits it miles , but   Fabbo hit a few crackers , it's the way he tells them  . :lol:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 29, 2015)

Two firsts for me today - never played Glasgow Gailes and never played in hailstones either. 

I enjoyed Glasgow Gailes but wisnae such a fan of the hail. Hell of a test in that wind and 30 points is not a disgrace at this point in the year (to me, anyway). I'll need to find a short game before the season starts.

Good to meet some new faces and a pleasure to play with Kenny, Chris and Iain. Iain in particular had a great back 9 going until the 15th finished off his chances of going to Hillside.

Well done to Hobbit for what must have been a terrific 35 pts and well done to Kenny for taking nearest the pin by all of 3mm.

Hope to get some more regular Scottish meets going. Mibbes try summer next time...


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 29, 2015)

Another cracking day on the course. Glad the showers were brief and the wind helped keep it testing to play in. Enjoyed the company and meeting some new faces. 

Enjoyed the course and can imagine how hard it plays in the summer when it is dry. Some of the back tees miles back on holes. 

Well done to Hobbit on a super round. Make sure you don't drink that bottle all at once


----------



## turkish (Mar 29, 2015)

Glad you all enjoyed it and slightly annoyed I didn't see it out.... Was driving for 15 mins and rain was relentless and wind was blowing my wee car about. 

Defo up for a knock at East ren when weather picks up. Playing for signing on fees seems a deal!!!


----------



## Val (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok, first and foremost thanks to all who came today. Glasgow Gailes is a tough golf course at the best of times, granted links courses are that bit easier through the winter as the rough drops but GG has heather lined fairways so if you have a bad day off the tee then you'll know all about it. The weather was horrible, the wind was playable but stick in some rain, hailstones and its murder, we did get some blue sky and sunshine too. All that said, great day in good company.

It's only right to mention those who are far travelled especially Hobbit and davemc1 both travelling up from England, Patrick with a long journey down from Inverness, Toad from Perth and the rest of you, you know who you are and a thanks to you all.

We used to have a lot of these meets in years gone by, it's about time we kept this up so i'm going to plan on getting another organised maybe Sept/Oct ish time once the club season is about done.

Scores on the doors. (* denotes Hillside entrant)

Our overall meet was won by Hobbit with 35 points, he is our Race to Hillside regional winner.

HDID Kenny won a sleeve of balls for NTP on the 15th, must have been a good shot to a tough green.

Hobbit - 35*
IainG - 33 best back 9
Farneyman - 33 
Virtuocity - 33
Fourdoors - 32
Keeno - 32
IanG - 32*
Jimaroid - 32*
Patricks148 - 31
williep - 31*
jpxpro - 31
McBroon - 30*
williamalex1 - 30*
HDID Kenny - 29
Val - 28*
Jungle - 27
Hendo - 26
Toad - 25
Lanark Golfer - 23
davemc1 - 18


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 29, 2015)

Well done Hobbit.  Glad that I inspired you to victory.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 29, 2015)

Well done Hobbit :thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 29, 2015)

Really pleasurable afternoon despite mixed conditions, thanks to some good company and nice to meet more of you. Thanks again Val for organising etc. 

Lovely course, hopefully get to play it again one day. I made a pretty rubbish start to my round, going OB by an inch on the 1st and then struggled with a run of fives. Glad I managed to find something resembling a golf game again on the inward nine to make a 20 point addition the 12 I'd scrambled on the way out. Pretty happy with that, had a few slim chances to do better but I could not get the pace of the greens between my head and hands to work - nothing unusual there!

I took one picture, just after 30 seconds of face-stinging hail had passed through the 18th. There was a nice pot of gold sitting the clubhouse for someone... http://www.jimaroid.co.uk/content/images/2015/Mar/IMG_1984.JPG


----------



## Keeno (Mar 29, 2015)

Val said:



			Ok, first and foremost thanks to all who came today. Glasgow Gailes is a tough golf course at the best of times, granted links courses are that bit easier through the winter as the rough drops but GG has heather lined fairways so if you have a bad day off the tee then you'll know all about it. The weather was horrible, the wind was playable but stick in some rain, hailstones and its murder, we did get some blue sky and sunshine too. All that said, great day in good company.

It's only right to mention those who are far travelled especially Hobbit and davemc1 both travelling up from England, Patrick with a long journey down from Inverness, Toad from Perth and the rest of you, you know who you are and a thanks to you all.

We used to have a lot of these meets in years gone by, it's about time we kept this up so i'm going to plan on getting another organised maybe Sept/Oct ish time once the club season is about done.

Scores on the doors. (* denotes Hillside entrant)

Our overall meet was won by Hobbit with 35 points, he is our Race to Hillside regional winner.

HDID Kenny won a sleeve of balls for NTP on the 15th, must have been a good shot to a tough green.

Hobbit - 35*
IainG - 33 best back 9
Farneyman - 33 
Virtuocity - 33
Fourdoors - 32
Keeno - 32
IanG - 32*
Jimaroid - 32*
Patricks148 - 31
williep - 31*
jpxpro - 31
McBroon - 30*
williamalex1 - 30*
HDID Kenny - 29
Val - 28*
Jungle - 27
Hendo - 26
Toad - 25
Lanark Golfer - 23
davemc1 - 18
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Val, thanks for organising,  great effort.


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the game today guys was nice no meet you all and be made to feel very welcome.

weather wasn't too bad tbh a few rain showers which soaked u but the gale force winds soon dried us out  , the hail on 18 wasn't fun tho and driving into the wind and rain was a tough challenge 

overall an enjoyable round on a real top quality course, greens were a little sandy but acceptable for this time of year 

well done to hobbit on an impressive 35 points if I hadn't lost 3 balls I might have challenged you  


100% interested in the next event


----------



## Val (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Barry.

Can I also add that I would like to thank Glasgow Gailes for the hospitality and welcome shown to us today, the pro and starter couldn't be more helpful and the staff in the clubhouse were superb. It is refreshing to get a welcome like that from the club, it's as good as I've received anywhere.


----------



## Val (Mar 29, 2015)

jpxpro said:



			Thanks for the game today guys was nice no meet you all and be made to feel very welcome.

weather wasn't too bad tbh a few rain showers which soaked u but the gale force winds soon dried us out, the hail on 18 wasn't fun tho and driving into the wind and rain was a tough challenge 

overall an enjoyable round on a real top quality course, greens were a little sandy but acceptable for this time of year 

well done to hobbit on an impressive 35 points if I hadn't lost 3 balls I might have challenged you
image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/winkers.gif



100% interested in the next event
		
Click to expand...

Kev, glad to have you pal and don't be a stranger as we hope to get more of these off the ground.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 29, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			There was a nice pot of gold sitting the clubhouse for someone... http://www.jimaroid.co.uk/content/images/2015/Mar/IMG_1984.JPG

Click to expand...

Thankfully my wallet was still lying on the ground in front of my car in the car park where I must have dropped it before going out to play.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 29, 2015)

Yep, given all the weather chat on the run up it was actually ok teeing off. 

As Val mentioned that little plant that flanked pretty much every fairway scuppered my opening few holes and then I steadied the ship with a nice birdie 2 at the first par 3. Then the rain, sleet, wind and then even more wind came, and being the softie I am the golf went to pot. 

Course was great though and the greens were fantastic despite all the rain.

Well done Brian and thank you Val for pulling together will be up for the next outing.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 29, 2015)

Cheers for the coffee. :thup:

Any idea who left the skid marks on the 17th tee?:whoo:


----------



## IanG (Mar 29, 2015)

Just arrived up in Plockton after a very enjoyable day at Glasgow Gailes. Conditions varied between hellish and heavenly several times throughout the round. The Gailes course is pretty tough with a huge premium on being straight - off the forward tees we played from that allowed hybrids off many tees but off the back tees it must be brutal. The Heather is a wee devil and gave me a spanked airse on the 16th. Enjoyed the course a lot though, especially the flat & slow greens which are a novelty for me  Hope to get back there one day when the weather is better. 

Thanks to my playing partners today for their good company and hopefully see some of you at the next meet.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 29, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Cheers for the coffee. :thup:

Any idea who left the skid marks on the 17th tee?:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


No trouble at all Fabian.

Skidmarks? was there a heavy impression left?


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 29, 2015)

Looked  like tracks from a tank


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Well done Brian :thup, but I'll have nightmares thinking of you, in your off the shoulder red blouse with the puffy sleeves.:rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2015)

jpxpro said:



			Thanks for the game today guys was nice no meet you all and be made to feel very welcome.

weather wasn't too bad tbh a few rain showers which soaked u but the gale force winds soon dried us out  , the hail on 18 wasn't fun tho and driving into the wind and rain was a tough challenge 

overall an enjoyable round on a real top quality course, greens were a little sandy but acceptable for this time of year 

well done to hobbit on an impressive 35 points if I hadn't lost 3 balls I might have challenged you  


100% interested in the next event
		
Click to expand...

Hope to see you at the next meet  and get a chance to talk, or if you would like a game at Bellshill just let me know :cheers:.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Home safe and sound  as already mentioned, thanks to Val for sorting this out and letting me try to play. :thup:

But I can't believe people are saying the weather wasn't that bad. My hands have only just stopped being blue! Havnt been that cold all winter.

great Saturday night in dreghorn with the better half and a really tough but fun afternoons golf. What better way to spend a weekend? 

Cheers fellas


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 30, 2015)

Well done Hobbit on your win, 35pts off 5 is very good golf in those conditions, good luck at Hillside. Val thanks for organising great course heather not to be messed with and some of the smallest bunkers I have ever seen. Thanks to Davy, Chris & Iain, great company and good golf (at times) from all. As for me started with a blob due to heather managed 17pts to the turn, poor back 9 visiting the heather too often to a lowly 12pts. Very pleased with NTP hit a proper golf shot on that one:fore: will keep an eye out for future meets. :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 30, 2015)

Home mega late after a coffee stop and twice diverted for road works. My thanks to Val for his organisation, and to everyone for their warm welcome and hospitality. At least I wasn't the only sassanach, with Davemc & Patrick(Val told me to say it Patrick, honest) in attendance. Great company with Jungle and Virtuocity, and great golf played by both.

A tough course, and very tough conditions. My putting let me down badly on the day, with 37 putts but thankfully tee to green was spot on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2015)

Very well played mate in what appears to be testing conditions - :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 30, 2015)

Well done to all those that braved the weather.
Well done Brian on the win look forward to seeing you at Hillside.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 30, 2015)

Well I've just woken up in a hotel room in Glasgow and the stuff I had on yesterday is still wet!!

A big thanks to Martin for organising and my playing partners Jim, Paul and Kev, great company and we had a laugh despite the pretty Nasty condition s we played in . Wind was not that bad it was the driving rain and hailstones that got me. Well done Brian good shooting , and Jim 20 points on the back 9 was good going. When I saw you getting out of a car when I arrived I thought it strange , it had transformed back to your trusty burro , when we got back 

The high light of the round for me was the 10th where none of us knew where our drives went or our 2nd or 3rd went either due to the driving rain and wind.

One last note, that's the worst I've played for some time with no good shots to speak of and just scrambling saving the score.... 

But williamalex where are you????


----------



## Keeno (Mar 30, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Well I've just woken up in a hotel room in Glasgow and the stuff I had on yesterday is still wet!!

A big thanks to Martin for organising and my playing partners Jim, Paul and Kev, great company and we had a laugh despite the pretty Nasty condition s we played in . Wind was not that bad it was the driving rain and hailstones that got me. Well done Brian good shooting , and Jim 20 points on the back 9 was good going. When I saw you getting out of a car when I arrived I thought it strange , it had transformed back to your trusty burro , when we got back 

The high light of the round for me was the 10th where none of us knew where our drives went or our 2nd or 3rd went either due to the driving rain and wind.

One last note, that's the worst I've played for some time with no good shots to speak of and just scrambling saving the score.... 

*But williamalex where are you*????

Click to expand...

Patrick

He was doing fine until he had to call his Mrs and tell her to record the game. 3 holes explaining and 3 blobs later it was game over


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Well I've just woken up in a hotel room in Glasgow and the stuff I had on yesterday is still wet!!

A big thanks to Martin for organising and my playing partners Jim, Paul and Kev, great company and we had a laugh despite the pretty Nasty condition s we played in . Wind was not that bad it was the driving rain and hailstones that got me. Well done Brian good shooting , and Jim 20 points on the back 9 was good going. When I saw you getting out of a car when I arrived I thought it strange , it had transformed back to your trusty burro , when we got back 

The high light of the round for me was the 10th where none of us knew where our drives went or our 2nd or 3rd went either due to the driving rain and wind.

One last note, that's the worst I've played for some time with no good shots to speak of and just scrambling saving the score.... 

But williamalex where are you????

Click to expand...

Sorry Patrick i had to rush away as my chauffeur had work to go to. Glad to tell you no bunker problems this year.:whoo:


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 30, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			and Jim 20 points on the back 9 was good going. When I saw you getting out of a car when I arrived I thought it strange , it had transformed back to your trusty burro , when we got back 

Click to expand...

I should give that "warming up before a round" malarky a go one day.



			
				patricks148 said:
			
		


			The high light of the round for me was the 10th where none of us knew where our drives went or our 2nd or 3rd went either due to the driving rain and wind.
		
Click to expand...

In retrospect that was funny but stood on the tee and looking directly into the oncoming gales of sleet is probably the most pain I've experienced playing golf yet. On the positive side, my face had a lovely spa-like glow and felt quite refreshed this morning.


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 30, 2015)

i took a few photos of the day, who remembers this glorious weather


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 30, 2015)

Just another days golf ... Some stiff competition in there and a few also rans, well done to the English Guy  :smirk:


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 30, 2015)

jpxpro said:



View attachment 14727


i took a few photos of the day, who remembers this glorious weather 

Click to expand...

I remember that that hole, by the time we got to the green is was peeing and hailstones again


----------

